# Hi everyone from Belgium



## Michelob (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello,

I'm a Theater/TV/cinema composer here in Belgium since a few years.

I also like walking, mountains and paragliding. Well there a no real mountains in Belgium, but France is not that far.

I came here sometimes, just reading your instructive posts. Now this is my first participation.

So : hi everyone !

Michel


----------



## fiestared (Feb 22, 2018)

Michelob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Theater/TV/cinema composer here in Belgium since a few years.
> 
> ...


Welcome Michelob, where in Belgium ? J'adore la Belgique et les Belges


----------



## Michelob (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you for welcoming, Fiestared ! I live in Mons, small town at 60 km south of Brussels, near French border. Did you come in Belgium ?


----------



## fiestared (Feb 22, 2018)

Michelob said:


> Thank you for welcoming, Fiestared ! I live in Mons, small town at 60 km south of Brussels, near French border. Did you come in Belgium ?


If I came to Belgium ? Impossible to count, so many times...


----------



## Michelob (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok, so do not hesitate sending a mail if you're around Mons !


----------



## fiestared (Feb 22, 2018)

Michelob said:


> Ok, so do not hesitate sending a mail if you're around Mons !


Thanks, with pleasure.


----------



## wickedw (Feb 22, 2018)

welcome, I'm from Belgium as well though I live in Stockholm these days.


----------



## Jerry Growl (Feb 22, 2018)

Bonjour, Michel!

Welcome and greetings from Leuven.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Feb 22, 2018)

Uh... Is that Belgium ? Little land for sure but with very talented artists.


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 22, 2018)

Looking at the thread title I thought that you were only greeting people coming from Belgium, so I wondered whether I qualified enough. 

Anyway, welcome.


----------



## Michelob (Feb 24, 2018)

Haha yes, here in Belgium, we are quite selective !

Thank you all for welcoming, and hello Jerry from Leuven and Wickedw-the-expatriate


----------

